# Hans Ohrt Bike



## fat tire trader (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello,
My friend Erik gave me this bike on Friday. He knows how interested I am in the Ohrt brothers and their bikes. I think that this bike is British and is from the late 30s. Can anyone identify the maker. Could it be a Hercules?






More photos can be seen here http://www.fattiretrading.com/hans_ohrt.html



Thanks,
Chris


----------



## kccomet (Nov 23, 2015)

looks pretty early. heres another ohrt decal for you


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 23, 2015)

I heard back from my friend who is Ernst Ohrt's grandson. His guess is that it is an Ellswick Hopper.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 26, 2015)

second photo looks like it says serviced byy hans ohrt, above it looks like a V velox decal


----------



## bikepaulie (Nov 23, 2017)

You may appreciate this postcard from Hans Ohrt.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! I have confirmed that my bike is an Elswick Hopper.


----------

